# Seattle Aug 2015 pre-cruise suggestions



## Wonka (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopefully, this post won't be sent somewhere else on the board.  We're on a Celebrity cruise from Seattle Aug 28, 2015.  We'll be flying from Tampa, so my wife would like to find somewhere to stay in the Seattle area pre-cruise.  It doesn't appear there are any timeshares in the city close to the port.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2014)

Fortunately, Seattle port area is pretty compact. I'd check TripAdvisor for recommendations of hotels in your price range that would provide shuttle to the port. Since You have a year to commiserate on it, go to www.cruisecritic.com sign up for your cruise's Roll Call. You will 'meet' others who will be staying in Seattle pre-cruise, will be arranging independent tours, sail-away party, 'Connections' Party sponsored by Celebrity where drinks/hors d'oeuvres will be served.

THAT's how to make the most of ANY cruise.

Jim


----------



## brigechols (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonka said:


> Hopefully, this post won't be sent somewhere else on the board.  We're on a Celebrity cruise from Seattle Aug 28, 2015.  We'll be flying from Tampa, so my wife would like to find somewhere to stay in the Seattle area pre-cruise.  It doesn't appear there are any timeshares in the city close to the port.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


Our pre-cruise stay was at the Worldmark Camlin in Seattle.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2014)

Didn't stay for a pre-cruise, but I've stayed at the Seattle Marriott Waterfront.  It looked to be close to the cruise terminals.  It was also almost right below Pike Place Market.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 28, 2014)

My sister booked several hotel rooms when we left 2 years ago from Seattle ... her only comment was, EXPENSIVE place.

She and her husband did walk over to the Original and First Starbucks ... where they got coffee and took pictures of themselves outside. Said there was a line - long line for coffee.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 28, 2014)

brigechols said:


> Our pre-cruise stay was at the Worldmark Camlin in Seattle.



I asked RCI about the Worldmark Camlin, they said exchanges available there are nil to none.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonka said:


> I asked RCI about the Worldmark Camlin, they said exchanges available there are nil to none.



True. If you really want to stay at a timeshare, you can rent from a Worldmark owner. Post a wanted ad on TUG or go to www.wmowners.com and post a reservation wanted ad.


----------



## got4boys (Aug 28, 2014)

We were there last year pre cruise and stayed at the Hampton Inn & Suites on 28th Ave by the airport.

They have a Hampton Inn shuttle that picks up up from the airport to the hotel.

They will also offer pick up and drop off at local restaurants.

They work with a cruise port shuttle service that will take you to the port, just have to sign up when you check in and pay a fee directly to the driver. It really was not that expensive. (about half what the cruise charged and the port shuttle service will take you from when come back off the ship and send you to the airport. Just have to get the card of the driver)

Rooms are very nice for an Hampton Inn.


----------



## DAman (Aug 28, 2014)

brigechols said:


> True. If you really want to stay at a timeshare, you can rent from a Worldmark owner. Post a wanted ad on TUG or go to www.wmowners.com and post a reservation wanted ad.



I second Brigechols advice.  

There is plenty of availability at The Camlin then except all the penthouse and 2 bedroom units are gone.

It's a nice place. I was there last month in a penthouse unit(I somehow managed to get one in July-I was surprised but I did make the reservation at 13 months).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 28, 2014)

We rented a condo within walking distance of cruise port this year.  Found it on VRBO, but their site is Seattle Oasis.   Very nice and served us well.  Walking distance to Pike Market and Space Needle.  Might add long walking distance, but doable.

Nancy


----------



## Wonka (Aug 28, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a bunch for all the suggestions so far!  Keep them coming!


----------



## presley (Aug 28, 2014)

I stayed at the Sheraton downtown before a cruise.  I could see WM Camlin out of my window.  They are very close to each other, as are many other hotles.  I took a taxi to the port and it was very inexpensive.  I can't remember how much, but it was less than the $35./pp the cruise line was charging for a bus.  I believe it was around $15. before tip.

Lots to do in downtown and everything is doable walking.  You can take the monorail over to the space needle from downtown, also.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 28, 2014)

Downtown Seattle is great. I've stayed at several hotels including the W and the Sheraton, and both have been good. There are lots of choices depending on your target budget and exact location. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Karen G (Aug 29, 2014)

We stayed at the Courtyard by Marriott near Pioneer Square. We took the light rail from the airport and the station was just a block or so from the hotel. We walked down to the waterfront for dinner.

There's a larget Target store downtown where we bought some little individual bottles of wine that we were able to take on the ship with us. Much cheaper to buy it there than in the hotel gift shop.

Taxi to cruise port the next morning was fairly cheap.


----------



## DAman (Aug 29, 2014)

*Homewood Suites Seattle*

There are two very nice Homewood Suites in Seattle.  One is very close to the WM Camlin and the other is near the Space Needle/Seattle Center.  I prefer the latter due to location(and they pour good beer at Happy Hour).


----------



## elaine (Aug 30, 2014)

my parents flew from jax to Portland and stayed at Welches,OR at Whispering Woods prior to Celebrity Alaska cruise. They have been there 3X and really love it. It's only a 2 hr drive to Seattle.  I also think there might be a train.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 30, 2014)

elaine said:


> my parents flew from jax to Portland and stayed at Welches,OR at Whispering Woods prior to Celebrity Alaska cruise. They have been there 3X and really love it. It's only a 2 hr drive to Seattle.  I also think there might be a train.


It's considerably longer than a two-hour drive. Mapquest shows it to be 3.5 hrs.  It might be a consideration for spending a few days pre-cruise, but not good for just the night before.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks.  I'm try to learn more about Ore as an alternative


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 30, 2014)

We have booked a week at the Camlin (Studio and 1 Bedroom Waitlisted for one of the twos) next July

Suggestions ?

I used to stay at the Edgewater in 1980 - 1983, then my PNW travels moved to Richmond/Vancouver BC through 88

We spent a night in Vancouver BC 9 years ago prior to a cruise

My thoughts are to spend the appropriate time in Seattle using public transport and then rent a car for longer distance sightseeing ?

We have future in ln-laws in Seattle and a sibling in Portland Suburbs, Worldmark is useless for Portland


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> My thoughts are to spend the appropriate time in Seattle using public transport and then rent a car for longer distance sightseeing ?


That's a great idea given that parking fees are very expensive in Seattle. There's good public transportation within the city. I especially like the light rail from the airport into the city.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't know how much time you can take off, but if you have never been to Vancouver or Victoria before, take about five days and drive west to HWY 1, and then up the coast and stay one night in that area.  AFter that, catch a ferry up to Victoria, stay there two nights and go over to Vancouver for a night and down to Seattle.  There are a few national parks along the way worth seeing if you have time.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 31, 2014)

tompalm said:


> Don't know how much time you can take off, but if you have never been to Vancouver or Victoria before, take about five days and drive west to HWY 1, and then up the coast and stay one night in that area.  AFter that, catch a ferry up to Victoria, stay there two nights and go over to Vancouver for a night and down to Seattle.  There are a few national parks along the way worth seeing if you have time.



To clarify:  There is no Hwy 1 in WA, that's a CA road.  I think you are referring to Hwy 101.  It loops around the Olympic Peninsula so you could take it from Shelton north along the Hood Canal and east side of the Olympics or keep going west to Aberdeen and north along the ocean and around to Port Angeles where one of the ferry options is based.  
The few national parks is really only 1; Olympic National Park which is large with multiple access points so it might seem like more than one.  


Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2014)

DW & I have done a day trip to Victoria on the Vancouver-Victoria (Tsawwassen-Swartz Bay) >> Ferry from Vancouver.

 Not sure I want to go to the hassle and expense of renewing one and obtaining 2 more passports


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 21, 2014)

I recommend any of the good hotels in downtown Seattle.  Downtown is very close to the cruise port so just take a cab.  We usually stay at the Renaissance.


----------

